# Fly Fishing



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Does anyone Fly fish in Jersey around OC or Corsons Inlet. Looking to learn how and what kind of rod and reel would be good to start out with. Also Someone willing to teach a newbie. I wanna learn how for the Striper Bite in the Spring along the Sod banks and for Blue Fish.

Rich


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Can't say I xcan help you much here rgking, but all I can say is I have already spent too much money on surf fishing gears and am not about to start a new hobyy in collecting fly fishing gear $$$$$.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fly fishin*

Hey Rich, 
I know a guy who fly fishes. He works for the Ferry. I'll try and track him down and see what he says. I'll let ya know as soon as I can.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

hey thanks Paul,


There is nothing wrong with starting two hobbies just means more toys to play with and more ho'n


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

I would suggest a 9 foot 9weight with moderately
fast action with a large arbor reel loaded with a
weight forward intermediate sink rate 9wt. line.
I would not recommend going with a slow action
rod that some may say is easier to learn to cast
with because you will out-grow it faster than you
might imagine and want a faster action.As far as
brands, I like St. Croix(avid or better) and Redington.Get someone to show you how to
double haul cast.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

tnturtle said:


> I would suggest a 9 foot 9weight with moderately
> fast action with a large arbor reel loaded with a
> weight forward intermediate sink rate 9wt. line.
> I would not recommend going with a slow action
> ...



What is the difference in the wt of the line? Does it allow the line to sink and get deeper in the water verse floating on top? I was looking at the St Croix rods and really liked them. The rod I was looking at was a 10wt but it sure felt nice and really different then regular rod and reel. Looking to get one setup for starting out but do not want to get some B*llsh*t equipment.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Corsons*

CORSONS one of my hot spots !!!
this time of year you can get herring then there around !!
AND THEY should ge there now.
when we get a little warmer temps.
i,ll give ya a call.
corsons was always good in the spring when there used to be
WEAKFISH !!!!
would kill them on the n.side of the inlet not far from the parking lot at the flat bridge at nite on chartuce and bkack closeres.
i some times tack some nice fluke in late spring and erly summer on the back side of brig. on the n,end. BASS are another story most of our beackes on the south end of the state have a long shalow slope it can be very hard to get in deeper water.
blue fish all the time but take plenty of fly,s.
what they dont steel they will distory in no time at all.
9 ft. rod anyware from 7 or even 12 wt#  will work fine. 8 and 10 wt.# are proble the most populare.
fly fishing around there can realy payoff when its slow and the fish are on spearing/ shinners/silversides or grass shrimp.


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Line weight is a standardization that actually
refers to the weight of a specified length of
the line .A 10wt. will carry a little heavier or
more wind resistant fly than a 9wt. and punch
through a little more head wind.The 10wt.
outfit fit will be a little heavier and stouter than
a 9 and will therfore be a little more tiring to use. Remember that in fly fishing you are casting the
line and the lure is carried by it unlike spinning
or conventional where you cast the lure and it
carries the line.


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh yeah;all weights can be had in sinking or floating or sink tip or fast sink or slow sink .
Fishing in surf or chop it is usually better
if your line sinks below all the surface motion.
You want your rod and line and leader in as straight a line as possible so you can feel a stike
and set the hook quickly.


----------



## Jigga G (Jan 25, 2007)

If you want to learn, I would suggest you join a club. SJCFA meets in OC once a month on Thursday nights! Good guys with lots of knowledge to share. They have a website South Jersey Coastal Fly Anglers not sure of the address though! It's best to learn how to cast from someone who can see what your doing wrong, before you develope bad habits that are hard to break...
Look at TFO rods and Tioga LA reels! Best bang for the buck, for starting out IMO! 9' 9wt. clear intermediate cold water striper line is what I would suggest to start....


----------

